# just had to rush klaus to the vet



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i've been worried about him for a while now, started a few days ago i noticed he was more active during the day but he was eating and wheeling so thought he was ok. thursday night he felt as though he was trying to hibernate although not balled up he felt cool to the touch and was was lethargic. warmed him up and upped the temps in my room. klaus was active again but seemed wobbly, which i know is often an after effect of hibernation. this morning i woke him up to check on him and noticed he didnt seem to have eaten, he seemed even more wobbly although he felt warm i added a snugglesafe to the cage just incase, he wobbled about a bit and went back to sleep. i got him up around 8 this evening and he was really dopey and wobbly, he is only just a year old and not himself at all. i weighed him and he had lost quite a bit since last month and is a small hog anyway.
so of course i rang the emergency vet and rushed him straight there. she checked his mouth and found ulcers, i thought he was going to be ok, then she found a huge lump in what she thinks are his intestines. he will have an x ray in the morning when i will know more but she seems pretty sure its cancer. im heart broken as its the same way i lost my first hog momo back in january. they kept him in over night to monitor him but i just feel so sad and worried. just hope she is wrong and he is ok


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you and Klaus are going through this. I'm sending you good vibes and hope Klaus will be OK.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you & Klaus are going through this!! I hope that the little guy is going to be OK. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope he's going to be ok!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Poor Klaus! I'm sending you and he well wishes!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy! Fingers crossed that your vet is able to help him!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this!  I'll be thinking of him and hoping for good news.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh my goodness, i am so sorry.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this and hope that all turns out ok. I will be sending well wishes to him and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Praying everything is ok with your loved one. I know you have been through so much this year with your little loved ones.

Hugs Larry


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pam. Sending healing thoughts and prayers that nothing serious is wrong.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am going to mass now and will pray to St. Francis for your baby Klaus.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, poor Klaus  
I hope the vet isn't right and he will be ok very soon!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

hi,
well the vet rang this morning to tell me klaus had a huge mass in his abdomen pushing down on his organs. she said there was no way of telling what it was for sure without anathetic and opening him up, however he had gone down hill even more and she was sure he wouldnt survive the anethetic. she said the best thing was to have him put to sleep. my vets is an hours drive from here so i told her to wait so i could come say good bye she agreed and i went to get ready. she rang back 2 minutes later saying klaus had gone into a coma and there was nothing they could do. my baby died without me even getting to say goodbye. im totally heartbroken just feels like i have lost so many beloved pets lately


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I'm sorry. Prayers coming your way. 

Edit: I posted before I saw your post. I'm really sorry about Klaus.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry Pam. He knew how much you loved him. 

It's a sad fact for those of us that have multiples that when we loose one, there are usually more following right behind.


----------

